

Ask HN: What is your system for organizing your daily tasks? And feature ideas? - rayalez

Hi! I&#x27;m working on a startup and I have <i>a lot</i> of tasks of various types that need organizing.<p>Especially - list of features to build, bugs to fix, ideas to consider.<p>I&#x27;m wondering which tools do you use for organizing that?<p>What in your opinion is the best system?
======
notduncansmith
I haven't found any particular online tools that have helped. I think this is
mainly because online tools aren't always in front of you, so they don't tend
to push you in the right direction when you're looking for stuff to do. Same
with journals, if you don't flip through them regularly. My personal backlog
is an array of sticky notes along the bottom of my monitor, and I've found
this works better than anything else I've tried. Longer-term stuff goes in a
text file.

------
andersthue
Have you tried out Trello, it could be the best tool for you if you are
needing a fast and easy kaizan system to organize your information.

If you are looking for a way to organize the development of your product while
being sure that the team is connected and communicates about who are doing
what and when then my startup TimeBlock and the app we are building might help
you as much as it has helped my consultancy and the 10+ customers already
onboard.

It's a methodology that is based on kaizan, scrum, taoism and other input from
entreprenuers and customers, the main objective of the method is to help the
Makers, Managers and Customers be a little more happy in their daily lives.

Read more at [http://timeblock.com](http://timeblock.com) or email me at
anders@timeblock.com

------
matiu
[http://taskwarrior.org/](http://taskwarrior.org/)

Command line, so easy to integrate into other systems.

If you finish a non-important task, it yells at you and says, dude, you had
more important tasks, do them first.

Also auto-orders them.

~~~
matiu
Copy from web site:

Taskwarrior is open in as many ways as it can be:

    
    
        It is free and open source, using the MIT license
        It uses human-readable text files for storage. It imports and exports JSON, so your data is never held captive
        There is DOM access and a Hook script API
        There are many available free and open extension scripts
        There is Vit, a curses-based UI
        There is FreeCinc, a free online sync service
        There is Inthe.AM, a free online sync service, web UI and iOS client
        There is Mirakel, and Android syncing client app
        There is BugWarrior, so you can import your bug issues from a dozen different bug systems

------
kachhalimbu
We are using trello. Our startup is a travel planning & tracking app with web
and mobile apps. Two of us are building it so we have kept it very simple. We
have a "features" track/list, 3 tracks for API server/Infrastructure TODO, Web
APP TODO and Mobile TODO, and two tracks for "Doing" and "Done". We are still
developing so no bug management yet but in future I would keep it separate
from trello. Maybe google docs for simplicity initially.

------
robinduckett
JIRA / Agile board.

I love JIRA and I've never had a problem with it. It's mobile interfaces could
be improved upon, but developers shouldn't be checking work from their phones
in my opinion anyway.

------
ibstudios
Trello.com + reportsfortrello.com

------
frans
Workflowy. It matches my mind so wonderfully, it's frightening.

